# 10 gal Sulawesi shrimp tank build



## matti2uude

I'm using a 10 gal trimless with an undergravel filter and a sponge filter. For substrate I'm usuing a thick layer of coarse crushed coral and a layer of fine crushed coral on top. Here's a pic of progress so far.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I don't think that is how UG works. You need to bring the water out of that tube to complete the circulation. Otherwise, it's just a very nice bubble stick and the bottom plate is a very nice poop collector.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec.

+1. The air carries water flow through the pipes so that circulation occurs from the bottom up - but if water can't get out, then it's just a bubblin'.

Of course you can always reverse flow the UGF to push water up through the substrate...


----------



## matti2uude

The tank is not finished or filled yet. I still need to put a layer of fine crushed coral and fill the tank to the top. Then the undergravel filter will be working properly.


----------



## matti2uude

Here's a pic with the next step done and the water topped up.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Looks good.
There are a lot of crushed corals 

I'm interested in changing water parameters that you will have. Keep us posted!


----------



## matti2uude

Frank said to put 3-4 inches of the crushed coral.
Ph 8.0 today


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Amount of corals you need depends on your tap water.
I read about a guy who did a water change frequently and then removed part of corals because his pH was to high (up to 9). 

But mentioned above can happen with the lapse of time.
For today, you just need higher ph, right?

How long a water was in a tank with corals?
What is you tap water pH?

Could you, please, measure GK and KH of your tap water and in a tank. All those things are working together


----------



## TBemba

Everything looks great. The only concern I would have is why use a 10 gallon tank? I have always found it harder to keep a smaller tanks water perimeters stable.


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> Amount of corals you need depends on your tap water.
> I read about a guy who did a water change frequently and then removed part of corals because his pH was to high (up to 9).
> 
> But mentioned above can happen with the lapse of time.
> For today, you just need higher ph, right?
> 
> How long a water was in a tank with corals?
> What is you tap water pH?
> 
> Could you, please, measure GK and KH of your tap water and in a tank. All those things are working together


yes I need the higher Ph. 
The water has been in there with the coral since June 07. 
My tap water is usually Ph7.5. 
I will try to measure Gh and Kh tonight after I do a water change.



TBemba said:


> Everything looks great. The only concern I would have is why use a 10 gallon tank? I have always found it harder to keep a smaller tanks water perimeters stable.


I used a 10 gal because I had it already. I have 17 tanks running right now from 2.5 to 80 gallons. I am going to convert one of my 20 longs after I sell some fish.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I have a question about corals.

Did you rinse them well before using?
Was your water whitish after you filled your tank at the first time?


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have a question about corals.
> 
> Did you rinse them well before using?
> Was your water whitish after you filled your tank at the first time?


Yes I rinsed the coral with a metal kitchen strainer from the dollar store. You have to rinse the coral very well to get the fine paticles out. I also used 2 different kinds of coral. One was very coarse coral and the top layer is a much finer grade. 
The water was a little cloudy but cleared up in a couple hours.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Yes I rinsed the coral with a metal kitchen strainer from the dollar store. You have to rinse the coral very well to get the fine paticles out. I also used 2 different kinds of coral. One was very coarse coral and the top layer is a much finer grade.
> The water was a little cloudy but cleared up in a couple hours.


I see, thank you. So, you threw away _coral sand_ and _coral dust_ 

I'm asking because I bought Carib Sea Crushed Coral and after like 10 rinsing they still make a water cloudy. 
But, in fact, that white particulars in a water make it harder (increase GH/KH)

I'm making an experiment with new these corals as well


----------



## matti2uude

I used the same Carib-sea crushed coral for the top layer. I rinsed it in my basement laundry sink. So all the sand and dust went down the drain. I used one of these
http://www.stainless-steel-kitchenware.com/gifs/steel-straine.jpg
and it didn't take very long.


----------



## matti2uude

I have the API Gh&Kh test kit and the Gh is very hard to see the colour. Do you guys have the same test kit and the same problem?
My results tonight:
Ph 8.0
Kh 5
Gh 8???


----------



## dl88dl

Where did you pickup those coarse coral? I am looking for some


----------



## matti2uude

I got it at Lucky's. I had to sort through the bag and pick out the large pieces. The medium size that was left over I use in a bucket for water changes.


----------



## dl88dl

Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dl88dl said:


> Where did you pickup those coarse coral? I am looking for some


I was in Aquatic Kingdom last Friday. They have good quality crushed corals in stock. The corals really look like pieces of _corals brunches_, not just white stones that I got from Big All's 
It might be not so different for raising pH, but they look better.

They have different size bags. The price is $1 for 1 pound.


----------



## ameekplec.

If you're looking for a good quality, pure aragonite source that is very coarse, I'd suggest calcium reactor media:


----------



## dl88dl

ameekplec. said:


> If you're looking for a good quality, pure aragonite source that is very coarse, I'd suggest calcium reactor media:


Thanks, I use pure aragonite for my salty but too costly since I need about 100lbs or more of for my FW.


----------



## dl88dl

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was in Aquatic Kingdom last Friday. They have good quality crushed corals in stock. The corals really look like pieces of _corals brunches_, not just white stones that I got from Big All's
> It might be not so different for raising pH, but they look better.
> 
> They have different size bags. The price is $1 for 1 pound.


Looks like I have to make a trip out to Mississauga, thanks


----------



## matti2uude

I'll be adding my Sulawesi Zebras and Dwarf Black Poso snails tonight. 
I checked the Tds and it's at 574.


----------



## ameekplec.

Where'd you get those Matt? I still need to go to Menagerie and pick up my Orange rabbits.


----------



## matti2uude

I got them with the Crs order.


----------



## matti2uude

Here's one of my Sulawesi Zebras








Here's a Dwarf Black Poso snail


----------



## matti2uude




----------



## matti2uude

Some new residents of my tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

They are perfect!


----------



## arktixan

Looking awesome  cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## matti2uude

Pics from today


----------



## arktixan

Shrimps looking good  hopefullly you can get a colony out of it  can't wait! keep us posted!


----------



## matti2uude

I think the last one died today. There might be 1 left but I haven't seen it or it's body for 2 days now. This set up doesn't seem to be working for me. Hopefully others will have better luck.


----------



## camboy012406

did you breed that shrimps in your 10 gallon tank??


----------



## matti2uude

Forget breeding them, I can't get them to stay alive.


----------



## arktixan

matti2uude said:


> I think the last one died today. There might be 1 left but I haven't seen it or it's body for 2 days now. This set up doesn't seem to be working for me. Hopefully others will have better luck.


Ugh  sorry to hear that one.


----------



## camboy012406

matti2uude said:


> Forget breeding them, I can't get them to stay alive.


lol. sorry man.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I think the last one died today. There might be 1 left but I haven't seen it or it's body for 2 days now. This set up doesn't seem to be working for me. Hopefully others will have better luck.


Are you talking about sulawesi zebras? It's a pity, they are rare shrimps.
Frank said that they were hardy, but a lot of them died after shipping. They might be hardy in a special water


----------



## matti2uude

I was talking about the Cardinals. I still have 1 zebra alive in another tank. My other tank is a 2.5gal with a thin layer of aragonite and a mini sponge filter. The Nitrates are rediculous in this tank too, they are about 60-80. I've been doing daily 50% wc to try and bring it down.


----------



## matti2uude

I saw 1 Cardinal sitting on the driftwood today. So there's still 1 alive and it looks like it molted too.


----------



## novice

matti2uude said:


> Forget breeding them, I can't get them to stay alive.


Sorry to hear that Matt - did you figure whats going wrong? not enough cycling? or too sensitive or stress due to transportation.

want to get some  but wondering if i should get them now?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I was talking about the Cardinals. I still have 1 zebra alive in another tank. My other tank is a 2.5gal with a thin layer of aragonite and a mini sponge filter. The Nitrates are rediculous in this tank too, they are about 60-80. I've been doing daily 50% wc to try and bring it down.


I'm really sorry to hear this. How many cardinals did you have initially ?

Why your nitrates are so hight? You told that you have a lot of plants. They might can't use nitrates. Did you have a good light over that tank?

If you do a lot of water change, and they are still in the tank, it meant that something rot in a tank actively  It's strange.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I saw 1 Cardinal sitting on the driftwood today. So there's still 1 alive and it looks like it molted too.


That's great. Until you didn't see corpses, they are officially alive 
That's a way I do. I can see only 3-5 shrimps at the same time. They are hiding a lot. I don't know home many of them died under a wood or have been eaten by other shrimps


----------



## camboy012406

maybe the leaves cause it???coz i seen one in yoour tank..


----------



## matti2uude

I took the leaf out a couple of weeks ago.


----------

